# shopping



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi i am an ex service man and was woundering when we move to cyprus would we be able to shop at the NAFFI shops.If not not a prob but if we can do you need any ID to get there.We are bringing r dog with us and is there a good selection of dry dog food in cyprus or is it poss to have it sent out from the uk.Also can we get fready made bread mix for our bread maker.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi i am an ex service man and was woundering when we move to cyprus would we be able to shop at the NAFFI shops.If not not a prob but if we can do you need any ID to get there.We are bringing r dog with us and is there a good selection of dry dog food in cyprus or is it poss to have it sent out from the uk.Also can we get fready made bread mix for our bread maker.


No you would not be able to shop in the Naafi shops without a service ID card.
Only those who are currently serving can.
Yes you can dog food no problem.

Veronica


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

I have yet to find bread mixes except white bread mix in M&S which is quite expensive. You can get most of the ingredients to do your own though. ( seeds grains, bread flour etc.) Except for Malt extract which I am having to get when back in UK


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> .Also can we get fready made bread mix for our bread maker.


We have a breadmaker and make our own bread from scratch using the manufacturers recipe. You don't need a pre-prepared mix. You can get all the ingredients here in Carrefour or Orphanides. You can even get Allinsons and Waitrose bread flour here, however the yeast and dried milk powder are cheaper in England.


----------

